# your thoughts... would like them!



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

Long time no talk folks. Been off the forums for quite some time... school and work is kicking my ass. Recently purchased my first home though  so you know its time!

First home audio setup, so I'm a complete noob. 

Here's what I'm thinking.

Reciever: Yamaha RX-V465 ($329 local dealer) or Marantz SR5003 refurb or other suggestions ~$400... thoughts?

Fronts: Klipsch RF-52 towers ($560/pr local dealer)

Center: Klipsch RC-52 ($280 dealer)

Surrounds: Some sort of in ceilings on a good price point... suggestions?

Sub: suggestions welcome but looking at the RPW-10 for $299 (dealer)

thoughts on the yamaha reciever? if itll do the job then good. i only need 5.1 with good clean power and a couple hdmi inputs.

suggestion/critiques welcome!


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

so, on a diy site, you list all retailer equipment. Of course we will tell you no..


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

backwoods said:


> so, on a diy site, you list all retailer equipment. Of course we will tell you no..


thanks for the help


----------



## GPM (Sep 19, 2007)

Seriously, you should be much better served at one or more of the HT forums or even the PE forum. Really, when I'm interested in learning about consumer gear I search these and if I can't find what I want, then I post:

Well, posted this with a number of links, but it went straight to a mod for deletion, so sent you a PM. This makes two times now, one more and I'm outta here.

GM


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Not sure GM but I think when your a new member on this site and you have links etc.. in your posts it just goes to the mods for approval (it should stop after a few posts are made), I doubt they'll have any issue with anything you post, it just helps keep out the spam bots and some of the trouble makers who come along sometimes.


----------



## lechuck (Aug 24, 2009)

for a new retail loudspeaker which a pair cost 500$, I guess each driver cost 20$ tops!
DIY is better!


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

matt62485 said:


> thanks for the help


First of, the receiver is fine, although I have been very happy with the onkyo lineup, especially nabbing refurbs and b stock from places like crutchfield. may save you a few hundred dollars and still give you the benefit of basic audyssey.

Secondly, you didn't even mention with speakers if you are willing to build your own, or bolt together a kit. That will take you a lot farther as far as performance for the dollar. After that, before we can give you suggestions, you need to list some previous experiences/likes/dislikes to help us narrow down the list of thousands of designs and kits available.

I know nothing of you, and your original post was pretty dull, so not a whole lot I can give you advice on, other then I would buy most of what you listed.


----------

